# One for the books released by the man himself



## zandernwn (10/3/17)

https://charlienoble.com/blogs/thoughts-from-charlie/the-not-so-discontinued-series-canary-coulis


Sent from my HUAWEI CRR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## rogue zombie (10/3/17)

Nice find thank you!

This is now the second recipe they release. If I was going to buy US juice now, it would be Charlie Noble.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus (10/3/17)

Jo, you guys are masking it so damn hard for me, every time only 1 or 2 concentrates short

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (10/3/17)

Thanks for sharing that @zandernwn 
Sounds like a juice I would enjoy
Maybe with some menthol added. Lol

I liked the way he described each flavour and how it works in the mix. Enjoyed reading that

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Caveman (10/3/17)

I am so making this. I am a big fan of melon vapes, nice find @zandernwn

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (10/3/17)

Thanks. Any sub for the TFA Philippine Mango?


----------



## zandernwn (10/3/17)

I would hazzard a guess here and recommend fa costarico mango

Sent from my HUAWEI CRR-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## zandernwn (10/3/17)

Ony at a much lower % of course

Sent from my HUAWEI CRR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (10/3/17)

Silver said:


> Thanks for sharing that @zandernwn
> Sounds like a juice I would enjoy
> Maybe with some menthol added. Lol
> 
> I liked the way he described each flavour and how it works in the mix. Enjoyed reading that



@Silver any fruit juice without menthol is like fries without mayo...cannot have that

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## zandernwn (10/3/17)

Lol, I hate menthols. Give me a realistic mint and I am all ears

Sent from my HUAWEI CRR-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## rogue zombie (10/3/17)

Caveman said:


> I am so making this. I am a big fan of melon vapes, nice find @zandernwn



... And this looks like a better version of that Mikes Melons (Monster Melons clone) recipe, which was pretty damn nice. But this, with the added Watermelon should be fanfreekintastic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caveman (10/3/17)

rogue zombie said:


> ... And this looks like a better version of that Mikes Melons (Monster Melons clone) recipe, which was pretty damn nice. But this, with the added Watermelon should be fanfreekintastic.


My thoughts exactly. I am very excited to give this a shot. I wonder if I have any citric acid left somewhere to make some sour hmmm.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (10/3/17)

Caveman said:


> My thoughts exactly. I am very excited to give this a shot. I wonder if I have any citric acid left somewhere to make some sour hmmm.



As far I remember, you can't use baking Citric Acid, as it has other stuff in it. I think. I remember a conversation along the lines.


----------



## Caveman (10/3/17)

rogue zombie said:


> As far I remember, you can't use baking Citric Acid, as it has other stuff in it. I think. I remember a conversation along the lines.


You're probably right at that yeah. Might just buy some TFA sour in my next order then. Or see if I can get some citric acid. I know experilab sells it for dirt cheap. Not sure if it's food grade though

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (10/3/17)

Caveman said:


> You're probably right at that yeah. Might just buy some TFA sour in my next order then. Or see if I can get some citric acid. I know experilab sells it for dirt cheap. Not sure if it's food grade though
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


Valley Vapour sells a Citric Acid solution.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (11/3/17)

Silver said:


> Thanks for sharing that @zandernwn
> Sounds like a juice I would enjoy
> Maybe with some menthol added. Lol
> 
> I liked the way he described each flavour and how it works in the mix. Enjoyed reading that



Well, actually a few Summers ago, I made the Mikes Melons which is similar to this, and I added a touch of Menthol and Koolada... Could not put it down. So the profile definitely goes well with Menthol, if you like Menthol.

I'm definitely going to do this with and without Menthol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (11/3/17)

rogue zombie said:


> Well, actually a few Summers ago, I made the Mikes Melons which is similar to this, and I added a touch of Menthol and Koolada... Could not put it down. So the profile definitely goes well with Menthol, if you like Menthol.
> 
> I'm definitely going to do this with and without Menthol.



That sounds great @rogue zombie !
Let us know

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (11/3/17)

zandernwn said:


> https://charlienoble.com/blogs/thoughts-from-charlie/the-not-so-discontinued-series-canary-coulis
> 
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI CRR-L09 using Tapatalk


Just what I have been looking for! Thanks @zandernwn !

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------

